# Xeon E3110 = Core2 Duo E8400



## rampage (Feb 24, 2008)

after looking around for more pc stuff to buy i come across pcmaniacs.com.au and as the title says there saying the Xeon E3110 is the same as a Core2 Duo E8400

here is what they had to say

"Xeon E3110 = Core2 Duo E8400  	

We have just finished testing the new Xeon E3110 which apart from the name is exactly the same as the E8400, same speed, same cache, same socket.

We have tested this CPU with a Giagbyte X38-DS5 motherboard and an EVGA 780i motherboard, they work flawlessly without BIOS updates and overclock just as well as the E8400 if not better. This CPU should work on any motherboard that works with the E8400.

We were able to hit 3.6Ghz with the stock heatsink on the EVGA 780i board (we didn't try overcloking on the X38, no time).

If we ever run out of E8400's these will be available, or maybe you just want to be hardcore and say that you run a Xeon system, afterall they are the same price "

info found at http://pcmaniacs.com.au/xeon-e3110-core2-e8400-a-10.html

so if this is true what are your thoughts, go the e8400 or go the xeon e3110 ???? (i can get the xeon for $250 (australian))


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=178255

hope that helps


----------



## rampage (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah, sweet, one other question and its about compatibility... dose the xeon work in any mobo that supports the e8400 ??? because i have a i have a asus p5k3 wifi-ap and im just wanting to work out it my board will support it


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2008)

it should


----------



## pnwskier (Mar 2, 2008)

Any reason why this chip wouldn't work in a Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R?  I'm working on a new build and tried using this chip instead of an E8400.  When I power up I get a sequence of 3 short beeps, a pause, 8 more short beeps, then it shuts off and repeats.  I've eliminated all possibilities other than the board and the CPU, so I'm wondering if there's an incompatibility.  Anybody know?  Thanks.


----------



## jocksteeluk (Mar 2, 2008)

pnwskier said:


> Any reason why this chip wouldn't work in a Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R?  I'm working on a new build and tried using this chip instead of an E8400.  When I power up I get a sequence of 3 short beeps, a pause, 8 more short beeps, then it shuts off and repeats.  I've eliminated all possibilities other than the board and the CPU, so I'm wondering if there's an incompatibility.  Anybody know?  Thanks.



you may need a bios update.


----------



## pnwskier (Mar 2, 2008)

How would I get that if I can't power up the machine?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2008)

this wont make you very happy but pic up a cheap cpu update the BIOS and sell it on ebay or here


----------



## trog100 (Mar 2, 2008)

the probem being the bios has to identify the chip.. the chips are the same but the identification tag aint.. if the mobo dont know what the hell the chip is how can it run it.. a xeon is a server chip.. a server mobo will see it for what it is but a desktop mobo might well not..

trog


----------



## pnwskier (Mar 2, 2008)

So if that's the case (that the motherboard can't identify the chip), how would it help to drop a different chip and update the bios?  Wouldn't the new bios still not be able to identify it?  Also, if the CPU string is the same as the E8400, as others have written elsewhere, why wouldn't the motherboard be able to identify it?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 2, 2008)

One CPU ID is SLAPK, the other is SLAPM.

The BIOS needs to:
1./ Recognise the CPU, why? so that it can:
2./ Apply the correct micro-code patches

If 2. isnt implemented, then there are all sorts of problems, like failure to boot, or instability.

How to update the BIOS?

1./ Get a bootable Diskette with the new BIOS
2./ Apply the new firmware

Usually you can do these steps even with an unrecognised CPU... since just about EVERY CPU can work *unoptimised* for basic BIOS/Dos functions.

If the latest BIOS STILL doesnt recognise the CPU, then you can get BIOS editors. Basically, you hack the BIOS, so that it identifies the CPU and applies the *best* available micro-code patch. ie. if the BIOS recognises the E8400 via SLAPK, just change it so that is identifies SLAPM and applies the same microcode. Its 99.9%


----------



## pnwskier (Mar 2, 2008)

It goes into the beep sequence almost immediately, so I don't think it would even get to the floppy.  I wish I could rule out that the motherboard is defective.  I've e-mailed Gigabyte to see if they can identify the beep code sequence and confirm that the chip will work, but it's the weekend and I haven't heard back.  I may just run to Fry's and get a different, cheaper CPU to try.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 2, 2008)

one thing i do know.. many mobos mine included are having trouble with the desktop  45nm chip.. i wouldnt buy the server chip unless i knew for certain my mobo would work with it.. no 45nm chip for example is on the official abit ip35 pro support list..

i am useing a beta bios that gets things vaguely right..  but so far abit wont officially support the chip..

trog


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2008)

http://dealnews.com/Intel-Xeon-E311...5-Processor-for-213-free-shipping/215929.html


----------



## pnwskier (Mar 2, 2008)

The Gigabyte web site now says this board supports the Xeon E3110.  It's at the top of the list, so that settles that question.  Now I just have to figure out if I have a defective CPU or motherboard.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=2743


----------



## trog100 (Mar 2, 2008)

pnwskier said:


> The Gigabyte web site now says this board supports the Xeon E3110.  It's at the top of the list, so that settles that question.  Now I just have to figure out if I have a defective CPU or motherboard.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=2743



or that they might think they support the chip.. i wouldnt be so sure.. 

trog


----------



## pnwskier (Mar 3, 2008)

I went to Fry's and picked up another motherboard, swapped everything, and it posted up fine.  It was totally the motherboard that was the problem.  So the chip works and it's fine in this Gigabyte motherboard.  Thanks everybody!


----------

